# Skyscrapers curated by SOM



## Martijn (Oct 11, 2002)

Skyscrapers are not just a good typology; they are a necessary typology – and perhaps the most important innovation of the last 150 years. For the first time in our history, the number of people living in urban settings outnumbers the number of people in rural setting, and this is no accident. Density happens as a result of our innate human desire to collect ourselves socially, economically and culturally. The city of Chicago, for instance, is the third largest city in the US and has an economic output the size of Sweden. Being close to this kind of economic action is what drives society—why else can Manhattan or Tokyo or London command such high real estate values? Once you start talking about these kinds of value propositions, building tall—which is inherently expensive and technically challenging—becomes not just feasible, but eminently desirable and ultimately necessary. Skyscrapers, which enable and allow this kind of critical density, are the purest realization of the best of our human social instincts. 

They are, first and foremost, engineering challenges. From a design standpoint, SOM has always believed that form must follow structure when it comes to skyscrapers. In broad terms, skyscrapers are incredibly rational buildings. They are driven by efficiency and optimum performance—whether in terms of structure, finance, sustainability, resilience, experience and aesthetics. SOM has always favored expressing these notions in its designs. From structural expression (Hancock Tower), to sustainability performance (Pearl River Tower), to the urban purpose of a building (Seven World Trade Center). 
While the importance of structural design will always be paramount in tall buildings, as we move forward, the importance of sustainability will almost certainly affect the future of skyscrapers - whether in high-performance facades, pioneering mechanical systems or other green innovations. 

By partners: Roger Duffy, Craig W. Hartman and T.J. Gottesdiener

more on http://www.archello.com/en/stories?tag=skyscrapers









http://www.archello.com/en/project/absolute-towers-1









http://www.archello.com/en/project/r432









http://www.archello.com/en/project/kingkey-100









http://www.archello.com/en/project/leadenhall-building

More on http://www.archello.com/en/stories?tag=skyscrapers


----------



## Martijn (Oct 11, 2002)

Some great images from the collection








http://www.archello.com/en/stories?tag=skyscrapers








http://www.archello.com/en/stories?tag=skyscrapers








http://www.archello.com/en/stories?tag=skyscrapers


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

I like SOM's work. They have designed some true landmarks.


----------

